# MES 30 improvements on smoke consistency?



## fa1321tx (Mar 15, 2015)

ED868E75-ACF6-4A58-BEE6-995367DD1540.JPG



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 15, 2015


















A659FE07-642D-448E-8DB4-23D9F4A80615.JPG



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 15, 2015






I made probably the best steak of my life today in my MES 30 but I felt like I had to constantly monitor smoke output. I even had a couple small fire in the wood tray because I left the loader out to get more smoke content. I know you can buy a device to load with pellets and it last for several hours. But for random cooks I would prefer to use wood chips I can buy at my local store at the last minute if so desired. Any mods to get better air flow but not catch on fire?


----------



## daveomak (Mar 15, 2015)

Load about 1/4 cup of chips at a time....  about every 45 minutes or so...  I had to drill out the holes in the chip chute to 1/2" to prevent "flash over" from the chip smoke...   OR,   You can pull the chip chute out about 1/4" after loading the chips...  leave the exhaust wide open for good air flow....  make sure the chips are dry so they will smoke without having to dry out first....  
The smoke doesn't have to be heavy and white to impart good smoked flavor....    this and blue works very well.....   if you can smell smoke, so can the food.....

Dave


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 15, 2015)

Cool I am going to try drilling the holes out too!


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 16, 2015)

I would opt for drilling holes over pulling the loader out. I have seen other people post on here about pulling the loader out, having a fire, and the loader being sent flying out since it isn't locked when you pull it part way out.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

I consider taking it to a machinist friend of mine and maybe having the holes cut out more and a damper adjustment put on it. Not sure if it would work but sometimes it gets really windy and it would be nice to have better control over the airflow.


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 16, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> I consider taking it to a machinist friend of mine and maybe having the holes cut out more and a damper adjustment put on it. Not sure if it would work but sometimes it gets really windy and it would be nice to have better control over the airflow.


If you are thinking about putting that level of effort into it then you might want to reconsider an AMNPS unit. Yes you have to make sure you always have pellets (which BTW I just order 10 lbs this morning to restock my inventory) but that small amount of extra work is worth the benefits. They take almost zero maintenance once they get going. I run mine in a mailbox mod and I can get 9 hours of consistent TBS with little effort. I also like the assortment of pellets that Todd sells. I have some Bourbon Barrel pellets on the way and can't wait to try them out.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> If you are thinking about putting that level of effort into it then you might want to reconsider an AMNPS unit. Yes you have to make sure you always have pellets (which BTW I just order 10 lbs this morning to restock my inventory) but that small amount of extra work is worth the benefits. They take almost zero maintenance once they get going. I run mine in a mailbox mod and I can get 9 hours of consistent TBS with little effort. I also like the assortment of pellets that Todd sells. I have some Bourbon Barrel pellets on the way and can't wait to try them out.


I did order one last night just so I can use it for a long smoke like a brisket. I do allot of shorter smokes 2 hours or less and it would be nice set temp & time drop in some wood chips and let it go as its design. I do not think there would be much involved to add a damper at the bottom like you see on most smokers to adjust airflow.


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 16, 2015)

Just FYI, I have learned how long each row of my AMNPS burns so I can fill it with the right amount of pellets for the smoke. If I only need 2 hours then I fill 1 row almost full and I am ready to go. I tried using the chip tray in the MES unit but it is just too small and required refilling too often for my personal preference.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 16, 2015)

I'll give you my standard issue response because I have the same smoker you do: forget the wood chips and buy the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) and use wood pellets whether you buy them from Todd Johnson (the inventor and owner of the company) or not. Todd does include a bag of his Pitmaster pellet mix with each AMNPS.

The AMNPS provides steady thin blue smoke over approximately an 11 hour period. Here's the website to check it out. http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12


----------



## daveomak (Mar 16, 2015)

In my Mail Box mod, one row of pellets burns/smokes about 3 hours....  I adjust smoking time like bmaddox does...  add more, remove some, adjust the smoke time accordingly...  The AMNPS is really a great tool to us electric smoker owners....   For that matter, cold smoking cardboard box owners really like it also.....


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

My coworker was off last week he came in today raving about the amnps he cold smoke a pork butt for 3 hours then cooked it in a crock pot and it blew him away. I did order one last night. I see it fits to the left of the wood chip tray but does grease drop onto when cooling?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 16, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> My coworker was off last week he came in today raving about the amnps he cold smoke a pork butt for 3 hours then cooked it in a crock pot and it blew him away. I did order one last night. I see it fits to the left of the wood chip tray *but does grease drop onto when cooling?*


I just cut a foil pan in half & put it upside down above my AMNS or AMNPS:

Bear













image.jpeg



__ smokin monkey
__ Feb 12, 2016


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

Nice simple solution I like it! I still may tinker with the air intake I have 4 bags of wood chips to burn. Lol. Once that's gone I guess my smoker will be a pellet smoker.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 16, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> My coworker was off last week he came in today raving about the amnps he cold smoke a pork butt for 3 hours then cooked it in a crock pot and it blew him away. I did order one last night. I see it fits to the left of the wood chip tray but does grease drop onto when cooling?


I personally have never finished anything in a slow cooker after pulling it from a smoker. A smoker, if used correctly, _is_ a slow cooker using wood smoke for additonal flavor and to produce a hard bark, if desired.

Yes, grease will drip from the meat so what many of us do (most times I don't anymore) is to tent over the AMNPS with foil. That protects the AMNPS from dripping grease which really won't hurt it anyway. The one caution with tenting the AMNPS is that if someone has a MES 30/40 Gen 2 the airflow is already an issue and the tent might restrict airflow to the wood pellets in the tray and cause them to go out.

However, there's a drip tray beneath where the AMNPS is placed and if you foil over that you'll still have an easy cleanup afterwards.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 16, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I just cut a foil pan in half & put it upside down above my AMNS or AMNPS:
> 
> Bear
> 
> ...


Great, educational photo, Bear.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 16, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Nice simple solution I like it! I still may tinker with the air intake I have 4 bags of wood chips to burn. Lol. Once that's gone I guess my smoker will be a pellet smoker.


I still have bags of wood chips left over from when I first bought my MES 30. I those wood chips when I'm grilling in my Weber One Touch Silver charcoal kettle grill and want to add some nice smokiness to whatever's over the coals. I use wood pellets exclusively in my smoker so I've got all the varieties I feel I'll need.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 16, 2015)

Off topic but I have been foiling my water pan top side but the bottom is black & tar like. Should I try to remove that tar from the bottom?


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 17, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Off topic but I have been foiling my water pan top side but the bottom is black & tar like. Should I try to remove that tar from the bottom?


that black layer is creosote build up. You can remove it but it will just come right back. The general consensus around here seems to be to keep any parts that the meat touches free of creosote and leave the rest alone. I cover the drip areas with foil so when I am done all I do is remove the foil, wash the racks, clean the glass, and clean the temp sensors.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Off topic but I have been foiling my water pan top side but the bottom is black & tar like. Should I try to remove that tar from the bottom?


I guess you don't really have to, but if it keeps building up, it may not be safe since it's so close to the heating element.

We clean the whole thing once in a while, and the bottom of mine is discolored "black", but it's clean.

It's amazing how I can completely cover the top, sides, and interior of that pan with double foil, but the grease still gets into the pan, under the foil. The foil seems to keep it from baking on, and is easy to remove.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 17, 2015)

Yeah my foil sticks to the black tar crud on the bottom of the pan and is getting hard to remove. My AMNPS is suppose to arrive today so I will give it a try really soon.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 17, 2015)

After and before every smoke, I turn my MES up to MAX. temp. for a couple hours...   helps to turn the creosote to ash and sanitizes the inside....   No gooey stuff inside at all....


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Yeah my foil sticks to the black tar crud on the bottom of the pan and is getting hard to remove. My AMNPS is suppose to arrive today so I will give it a try really soon.


I just scrape off the big amounts of grease, and the Dishwasher gets the rest. Comes back clean.

I got that Dishwasher 46 years ago & she still works Great !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 17, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> After and before every smoke, I turn my MES up to MAX. temp. for a couple hours... helps to turn the creosote to ash and sanitizes the inside.... No gooey stuff inside at all....


That's a good idea. I have also set a pot of boiling water inside it when I am done to sort of steam clean it and soften everything up so I can wipe down all of the surfaces.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 17, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> After and before every smoke, I turn my MES up to MAX. temp. for a couple hours... helps to turn the creosote to ash and sanitizes the inside.... No gooey stuff inside at all....


So basically smoke the creosote too! Lol!! That is a great idea nothing like a simple solution.


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 17, 2015)

I have the MES 30 and use the AMNPS in my unit.

There was not enough room to place the AMNPS in the lower left corner like Bear does in the MES 40.

Came up with this mounting solution that is working well for me.

Made this from wire to hang the AMNPS basket under the lowest rack. It just slides in.

Then slide the chip tube holder out about 2" and I get consistent smoke and it stays lit.

Then just like Bear shows, I cut a foil pan in half & put it upside down above my AMNPS. Not shown.

Hope this makes sense.

Larry













IMG_20150228_081611403.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 17, 2015


----------



## daricksta (Mar 17, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Yeah my foil sticks to the black tar crud on the bottom of the pan and is getting hard to remove. My AMNPS is suppose to arrive today so I will give it a try really soon.


I definitely recommend cleaning the "ceiling" of your MES on a regular basis. I learned the hard way how important this is last year. I had put a couple of racks of cheese in the smoker and when I was repositioning cheese on the top rack the back of my forearm brushed against the ceiling and all this black crumbly buildup fell down onto the entire rack of cheese. I just left it on there and when I used it in recipes or just to munch on I sliced off the thin top layer with the black sediment.

So, I make sure the ceiling it wiped clean and I also wipe off dried food and excess grease buildup off the walls, floor, and inside door. I keep just enough "seasoning" on all the surfaces for flavoring. And since I've been doing these light wipedowns my Q isn't as harsh tasting as it was a couple of years ago. Yeah, I know more about smoking now but the food got mellower when I started the light interior wipedowns.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> I have the MES 30 and use the AMNPS in my unit.
> 
> There was not enough room to place the AMNPS in the lower left corner like Bear does in the MES 40.
> 
> ...


Hi Larry!

Great idea---Looks like that works Great for you. Nice Job!!!

The AMNPS was actually designed to fit on the bars to the left of the chip burner, in an MES 30, however not all MES 30s are the same. I know some guys had to remove the screw on the bottom left of the chip burner wall.

Todd gave it a little extra space, when he designed the AMNPS, but he didn't want to make it any smaller than he had to.

Bear


----------



## tjwheels (Mar 17, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I just scrape off the big amounts of grease, and the Dishwasher gets the rest. Comes back clean.
> 
> I got that Dishwasher 46 years ago & she still works Great !!
> 
> ...


LOL - I got my dishwasher 39 years ago, she'll make a little noise when I try to load her up with too much baked on mess.


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear

On my unit there are no bars for it to set on and nothing to remove that would allow the AMNPS to fit.

In order to place my AMNPS on the left side, I had to tilt it to get it in and pellets would spill out and then it would not sit flat. 

There must be a lot of variations to the MES lineup.

Also suspended as it is I get a clean pellet burn without going out for more than seven hours. Never had to re-light it.

Good air flow probably helps.

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 17, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> On my unit there are no bars for it to set on and nothing to remove that would allow the AMNPS to fit.
> 
> ...


Hmmmm----Strange!!

I'd like to see a pic of your interior from back a bit with the door open, so I can see the whole bottom half inside without the AMNPS. If you get a chance.

Thanks,

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Mar 17, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> On my unit there are no bars for it to set on and nothing to remove that would allow the AMNPS to fit.
> 
> ...


You must have a gen2 that has the sloped drip plan that runs across the entire bottom.


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 17, 2015)

Bear

Here are the pictures of my MES 30. It came with the sloped drip pan, that I do not use.













IMG_20150317_164216735.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 17, 2015






Area on left side of chip holder no bars to set on.













IMG_20150317_164228936.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 17, 2015






AMNPS will not fit in this space without tilting and spilling pellets













IMG_20150317_164303073.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 17, 2015






AMNPS with cover to direct smoke to center

r













IMG_20150317_164646627.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 17, 2015






Just for St. Patty day what green grass looks like in NC that I mowed today.













IMG_20150317_181021185.jpg



__ twoalpha
__ Mar 17, 2015






Considering making the cover and heat deflector more permanent out of SS sheet.

Any thoughts on more improvements?

Thanks

Larry


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 18, 2015)

Mine should be in today so I will see if it fits to the left of the chip loader.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 18, 2015)

Below are the mods I have made to my MES 30, to improve the uniform heat distribution inside the smoke chamber....














3f61fe8a_exhtunnel1.jpg



__ daveomak
__ Mar 18, 2015





...













DSCF2017.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 18, 2015





...













DSCF2018.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 18, 2015





...













DSCF2019.JPG



__ daveomak
__ Mar 18, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> Bear
> 
> Here are the pictures of my MES 30. It came with the sloped drip pan, that I do not use.
> 
> ...


OK---You confused me by not having that slanted drip plate in. That's why I didn't know it was a Gen #2 MES.

I can see much better heat distribution without that in.

Without that in, what do the drips fall on?? The chip burner cover??

You might want to put a foil pan on a shelf above that??

Bear


----------



## twoalpha (Mar 18, 2015)

I do use a drip pan as you suggested.

There are lots of ways to skin a cat and ideas for improvement are endless and fun to explore.

This set up has produced the best heat balance in the unit.

Have measure temps on the different shelves and both front and back not perfect but OK.

Thanks again for the ideas.

Larry


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> I do use a drip pan as you suggested.
> 
> There are lots of ways to skin a cat and ideas for improvement are endless and fun to explore.
> 
> ...


Great !!

My main concern with the Gen #2 all along has been that slanted drip plate.

The way you're doing it seems to be a good way.

I don't know how Johnny54 gets good temp numbers with his slanted drip pan in-----That just confuses me even more.

I think I'll stick to my Gen #1----Getting a Headache!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## daricksta (Mar 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I just scrape off the big amounts of grease, and the Dishwasher gets the rest. Comes back clean.
> 
> I got that Dishwasher 46 years ago & she still works Great !!
> 
> ...


46 years ago? Was that one of those steam-powered models or does yours have those mechanical rocks that the dishes, glassware and flatware are beat against? We lost more dern place settings with those models...

We just had to replace our 13-year-old Kenmore with a brand new Kitchen Aid. It's actually a big improvement over the old model and uses a lot less water and energy.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> 46 years ago? Was that one of those steam-powered models or does yours have those mechanical rocks that the dishes, glassware and flatware are beat against? We lost more dern place settings with those models...
> 
> We just had to replace our 13-year-old Kenmore with a brand new Kitchen Aid. It's actually a big improvement over the old model and uses a lot less water and energy.


No---This one cleans the house & washes the clothes too.

And cooks non-smoked food too.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Mar 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> No---This one cleans the house & washes the clothes too.
> 
> And cooks non-smoked food too.
> 
> Bear









Love it, mac. Just love it...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 18, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Love it, mac. Just love it...


"Mac" ???

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> No---This one cleans the house & washes the clothes too.
> 
> And cooks non-smoked food too.
> 
> Bear


LMAO!!!!!!!


----------



## daricksta (Mar 18, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> "Mac" ???
> 
> Bear


Movie quote. One of my favorite movie musicals is "Damn Yankees" and it's a line from the movie. The Devil named Applegate is standing on the baseball field with his rookie prospect and the team manager tells him he has to go up into the stands because the field is reserved for ballplayers. The manager says, "You don't mind, do you?" Applegate looks at him for a beat and says, "Love it, mac. Just love it."

I just like that line and use it all a lot.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 19, 2015)

My AMNPS came today and does fit to the left of the chip tray in my MES30. Do I remove the chip loader all the way or partially when I use the AMNPS? 












image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 19, 2015


----------



## rgautheir20420 (Mar 19, 2015)

I believe Todd's instructions say to move it a couple inches out and do the same with the chip tray itself. I know some on here don't do anything and haven't had any issues at all. Try it both ways and see which works best for you.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 19, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> My AMNPS came today and does fit to the left of the chip tray in my MES30. Do I remove the chip loader all the way or partially when I use the AMNPS?


I never touch my chip drawer or the dumper.

It depends on your MES, but I know some who did those things, started it because they didn't get it lit properly in the first place, and some have since stopped doing those things.

Bear


----------



## daricksta (Mar 19, 2015)

I've left it in, left it out a couple of inches per Todd's suggestion but with my MES 30 Gen 1 not sure how much difference pulling out the wood chip loader a mite did. But I'm a minimalist smoker like Bear. I try to stick to the basics of using the smoker. The only mod I've done is to bring in the AMNPS. I never use wood chips anymore.


----------



## daveomak (Mar 19, 2015)

If you have trouble with the maze burning, it needs oxygen or drier pellets...    Those are the words from the designer of the maze...   Todd Johnson...  Since you live in Seattle, altitude is not a problem.....


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 20, 2015)

My propane torch was empty so no maze tonight. Lucky I still have wood chips for my fajitas! I fried (dumb move) one of my igrill probes has anyone mounted a ambient temp gauge on the the door of their MES30 since the built in sensors is known to be way off on temps?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> My propane torch was empty so no maze tonight. Lucky I still have wood chips for my fajitas! I fried (dumb move) one of my igrill probes has anyone mounted a ambient temp gauge on the the door of their MES30 since the built in sensors is known to be way off on temps?


I would think a gauge in the door would be similar to the MES sensor.

It's not so much that they are wrong, it's more of the fact that they are not where the meat is, or where each other are. My MES numbers are much closer to my Maverick's once the smoker settles in & has most of the interior at the same temp. When the temp is in the middle of rising & falling, the Mavericks are quicker to change, but they all level out more later in the smoke.

Just my 2 Piasters.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 21, 2015)

image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 21, 2015





Trying my smoker today with the AMNPS I agree people may be having issues lighting it. I used a propane torch and it took a bit to get it to burn good. I'm doing chicken quarters I'm not sure if I stuck my probe in the right place but it seems like they're cooking really fast. My MES30 is set at 240. How long should they take?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Trying my smoker today with the AMNPS I agree people may be having issues lighting it. I used a propane torch and it took a bit to get it to burn good. I'm doing chicken quarters I'm not sure if I stuck my probe in the right place but it seems like they're cooking really fast. My MES30 is set at 240. How long should they take?


I'm thinking in the neighborhood of 3 hours.

Here's some Thighs I did with times & temps:

*Chicken Thighs (Hickory Smoked)*

*Bear*


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 21, 2015)

Bear,

What temp did you let the chicken get to? 165?


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 21, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm thinking in the neighborhood of 3 hours.
> 
> Here's some Thighs I did with times & temps:
> 
> ...


What temp do you remove the chicken?


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 21, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> What temp do you remove the chicken?


Thanks for the heads up!!  I fixed that Step by Step.

I can't believe I didn't mention that. I always take them to 165° or better. They usually run from 165° to 175°. 

My other Thigh smoke, was noted, they ranged from "165° to 172°".

Bear


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2015)

Try "Cold Smoking" a steak for 45 minutes, and then finish it hot and fast on your grill

It's called "Reverse Sear", and the method used on the Grill Competition Circuit

Todd


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 22, 2015)

Tried the Chicken I made with the AMNPS today and it was  good but I wish it had more smoke flavor. I noticed during the cook the smoke didnt get real steady until the second hour. Am I doing it wrong or is that normal?
If it is normal this brings me back to questioning this vs the chip loader for short cooks like 2-3 hours. 

I am cooking a brisket in two weeks and really  want to master the AMNPS so I can set it and walk away.

1. Do pecan pellets do well in the AMNPS?
2. Enough smoke for a 10.50 pound brisket?
3. Should I start a new thread about my brisket?  I have some timing questions as this is for a family event and I want a home run brisket  this time!!


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2015)

Couple things......

I find that I get kinda immune to the smoke taste and smell on the day we smoke.  The next day my food has a great smokey flavor.

We actually prefer Beer Can Chicken, so I cold smoke my chicken for an hour or 2 and then 45 min on the grill.  If you want extra smoke flavor, try smoking for an hour or so before you turn the heat on.

If your pellets are not dry, the smoke can be light for the first 30 min. or so, but then get stronger as the pellets dry out.

Try nuking your pellets for 60 seconds before lighting and see if they produce more smoke

Light both ends for more smoke

Make sure the exhaust is WIDE open, pull the chip pan out 1.5" and pull the chip loader out 2"

Don't use water in the water pan, because it creates way too much moisture inside the MES

Todd


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 22, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Couple things......
> I find that I get kinda immune to the smoke taste and smell on the day we smoke.  The next day my food has a great smokey flavor.
> We actually prefer Beer Can Chicken, so I cold smoke my chicken for an hour or 2 and then 45 min on the grill.  If you want extra smoke flavor, try smoking for an hour or so before you turn the heat on.
> 
> ...



Todd thanks I will try everything you mentioned but I am a little concerned about the brisket drying out with no water? I have the pellets that came free with the AMNPS ( thank you!) do you think they would be good for brisket or should I order some pecan pellets?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 22, 2015)

I inject my briskets with a mix of beef broth and Sprite. 

Smoke my briskets until the hit 120° or until they start to drip juice

I place them in a pan with beef broth, onions and carrots.

At about 165°, I foil and cook to 195°

Into a cooler for an hour to rest

Doesn't matter if I use my MES or Pellet Grill, It's the same method for me

The water pan in the MES is too large for the size of the cabinet and creates too much steam.

The steam mixes with the smoke and can cause "Black Rain" inside your smoker

If you really think you need a water pan, use a small loaf pan on one of the lower shelves

The pellets that came with the AMNPS are a mix of Cherry, Hickory and Maple.  It's a great all around blend.

Pecan is similar to hickory, but not as strong.  I like Pecan on beef roasts and briskets

Todd


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 23, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Tried the Chicken I made with the AMNPS today and it was good but I wish it had more smoke flavor. I noticed during the cook the smoke didnt get real steady until the second hour. Am I doing it wrong or is that normal?
> If it is normal this brings me back to questioning this vs the chip loader for short cooks like 2-3 hours.
> 
> I am cooking a brisket in two weeks and really want to master the AMNPS so I can set it and walk away.
> ...


Everything Todd already told you, plus a little from the Bear:"

If you aren't already using Hickory, and you want more smoke flavor, try Hickory. Todd will tell you----Hickory is the only thing I use. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Also---My AMNPS gradually smokes heavier through the smoke. If yours starts out too light, light it an hour or more before you start smoking your meat.

Todd covered everything else I can think of.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 24, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I inject my briskets with a mix of beef broth and Sprite.
> 
> Smoke my briskets until the hit 120° or until they start to drip juice
> 
> ...


The beef broth sounds good but what does the sprite do?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 24, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> The beef broth sounds good but what does the sprite do?


Sprite just adds moisture

I use a can of beef broth and 1/2 can of sprite or 7Up

I suppose you could use water too


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 24, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Couple things......
> I find that I get kinda immune to the smoke taste and smell on the day we smoke.  The next day my food has a great smokey flavor.
> We actually prefer Beer Can Chicken, so I cold smoke my chicken for an hour or 2 and then 45 min on the grill.  If you want extra smoke flavor, try smoking for an hour or so before you turn the heat on.
> 
> ...


Todd I did all those things tonight and thought it solved my problem but after an hour I thought it went out but I removed the loader and it starts smoking again. I'm okay and would leave in the chip loader out but I'm afraid to do it and leave it alone? For instance if I cook a brisket overnight.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 24, 2015)

Hmmmm...?????

Usually pulling the chip loader doesn't work

Do you have an extension for a chimney on the exhaust?

A simple 3" aluminum elbow works wonders to make a simple chimney


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 25, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Hmmmm...?????
> 
> Usually pulling the chip loader doesn't work
> 
> ...


Ok I can do that should I keep doing the other things as well?


----------



## tropics (Mar 25, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> Hmmmm...?????
> 
> Usually pulling the chip loader doesn't work
> 
> ...


What he said.













007.JPG



__ tropics
__ Mar 25, 2015


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 25, 2015)

I was talking to my neighbor, who is an engineer for a gas fireplace company, and telling him of the inconsistent draft in my MES and sometimes it will actually backdraft.

His response to me was, "Have you ever seen a fireplace without a chimney?"

You need a chimney to create a draft..It was a Duh Moment for me!

Without a chimney, the wind can blow into your exhaust and actually cause the unit to backdraft

I originally tried 2 bean cans taped together and it worked!

Then someone on the forum suggested using a 3" aluminum elbow, and the crimped end fits nicely into the exhaust hole

And Yes, all these simple little things add up

Todd


----------



## tropics (Mar 25, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I was talking to my neighbor, who is an engineer for a gas fireplace company, and telling him of the inconsistent draft in my MES and sometimes it will actually backdraft.
> 
> His response to me was, "Have you ever seen a fireplace without a chimney?"
> 
> ...


Todd big Congrats I see you are in Cabelas. I had the back draft killing by burn in the mailbox,that is how I came up with the elbow.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 25, 2015)

I would never smoke anything overnight without remaining awake overnight to monitor it. One of the guys here recently posted about how his MES caught on fire while he was smoking something and it was lucky he was outside to see it to unplug the smoker and put out the fire.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 25, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I was talking to my neighbor, who is an engineer for a gas fireplace company, and telling him of the inconsistent draft in my MES and sometimes it will actually backdraft.
> His response to me was, "Have you ever seen a fireplace without a chimney?"
> You need a chimney to create a draft..It was a Duh Moment for me!
> 
> ...



Thats cool I am willing to try that but is there a way to make it come on & off the smoker easily when not in use so I can keep it covered?


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 25, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I would never smoke anything overnight without remaining awake overnight to monitor it. One of the guys here recently posted about how his MES caught on fire while he was smoking something and it was lucky he was outside to see it to unplug the smoker and put out the fire.



I do use a probe to keep an eye on the temp inside the MES to wake me in case a fire. The last time I did an overnight cook I added wood chips from 7pm - 12am then made sure they cooked off before hitting the pillow. It was not the best sleep I ever had but I did sleep some. I would think the internal temp would go up fast if there was a fire and my igrill app would wake me up. The wind picking up and setting the AMNPS on fire does concern me but I think the chip loader all the way in when I go to bed should prevent that.


----------



## jted (Mar 25, 2015)

If you search for riverrats damper you will see a simple damper that replaces the chip loader. Here is mine I think it is a corn can.













DSCN2815.JPG



__ jted
__ Mar 4, 2015


















DSCN2812.JPG



__ jted
__ Mar 4, 2015






 I also use a stack. After trying a lot of variations this one was 15.00 delivered and it work well. I tried taller  and  fatter This one worked and looked good.













DSCN2466.JPG



__ jted
__ Jul 18, 2014






View media item 336193
I  just sit it on the smoker and remove to put the cover on. The stack creates a nice draft and the damper is adjustable for flow.  Jted


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 26, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Thats cool I am willing to try that but is there a way to make it come on & off the smoker easily when not in use so I can keep it covered?


The crimped end of the 3" Aluminum Elbow fits perfectly into the lole for the exhaust on the MES

Pressure fit

Remove it when done


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 26, 2015)

jted said:


> If you search for riverrats damper you will see a simple damper that replaces the chip loader. Here is mine I think it is a corn can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice this makes since you can control the airflow completely. Where did you find the stack? Are you using the AMNPS with this set up?


----------



## jted (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi, After my first long smoke I started researching the AMNPS. I knew I did not want to feed the smoker with chips.

This stack can be screwed on semi permanently or you can use magnets to hold it on or do as I do just sit it on top .Your exhaust is 3.25 on your MES and the ID of the stack is 2 3/8. 

That may seem small but the MES hole is 1/2 covered by the exhaust damper even when it is fully open. A SI, or Smoking TEX or other good quality smokers vent is about 1 inch so the 2 3/8 works fine. That in conjunction with the riverrat damper is a good fit.

Ordering information for the stack

Service Dept # (800) 963-0211 hrs 8am-6pm M-T 8am-5pm F EST

The Lowe's model number is 0190449

They said that they didn't' use the model number for the part but used the item description but here are both

Smoker Stack - 302-02009-00

On the assembly instructions its reference id is H

I found the price to be 15.98 delivered. The stack is a Lowe's master forge about 6 or seven inches tall.

 Jted


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

TJohnson said:


> I was talking to my neighbor, who is an engineer for a gas fireplace company, and telling him of the inconsistent draft in my MES and sometimes it will actually backdraft.
> 
> His response to me was, "Have you ever seen a fireplace without a chimney?"
> 
> ...


Todd, are you suggesting a chimney for every MES 30 model? I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and I haven't noticed any draft problems with my machine. What inconsistencies have you noticed with yours--and are you talking about a Gen 1 or Gen 2 or both?

I resist doing mods to my smoker because so far it doesn't seem to need and besides, I'm not that handy with stuff like that.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> I do use a probe to keep an eye on the temp inside the MES to wake me in case a fire. The last time I did an overnight cook I added wood chips from 7pm - 12am then made sure they cooked off before hitting the pillow. It was not the best sleep I ever had but I did sleep some. I would think the internal temp would go up fast if there was a fire and my igrill app would wake me up. The wind picking up and setting the AMNPS on fire does concern me but I think the chip loader all the way in when I go to bed should prevent that.


That would be one troubled sleep. I know that I'd be waking up a lot just to check my Maverick receiver to confirm the smoker was still on, the interior temp and what the meat IT was. The Maverick has alarms for the temp hitting the min and max temp settings and for when the target IT is reached. The igrill sounds cool but I don't own a smart phone.

So far I've had no fire problems with my MES 30. One time the temp kept spiking to 295° because I had failed to clean the hi-temp limit switch on the back wall.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

jted said:


> Hi, After my first long smoke I started researching the AMNPS. I knew I did not want to feed the smoker with chips.
> 
> This stack can be screw on semi permanently or you can use magnets to hold it on or do as I do just sit it on top .Your exhaust is 3.25 on your MES and the ID of the stack is 2 3/8.
> 
> ...


If I ever do this mod, Jted, you have to be on Skype to talk me through it.


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 26, 2015)

jted said:


> Hi, After my first long smoke I started researching the AMNPS. I knew I did not want to feed the smoker with chips.
> This stack can be screw on semi permanently or you can use magnets to hold it on or do as I do just sit it on top .Your exhaust is 3.25 on your MES and the ID of the stack is 2 3/8.
> That may seem small but the MES hole is 1/2 covered by the exhaust damper even when it is fully open. A SI, or Smoking TEX or other good quality smokers vent is about 1 inch so the 2 3/8 works fine. That in conjunction with the riverrat damper is a good fit.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info on this!! My MES was smoking perfect with the AMNPS and just stopped I think the wind got to it and possibly back drafted as Todd mentioned. The top of the MES 30 exhaust makes it vunrable to wind from all directions. The intake is down low and on one side and next to my other grill so less exposed in a sense.


----------



## parrot-head (Mar 26, 2015)

I just went with the 3" positionable elbow duct and cut a small notch in  the bottom to run the Mav probe through. I can turn the stack toward or away from the wind.













20150103_084316_zpsdf576212.jpg



__ parrot-head
__ Jan 4, 2015


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> Todd, are you suggesting a chimney for every MES 30 model? I have a MES 30 Gen 1 and I haven't noticed any draft problems with my machine. What inconsistencies have you noticed with yours--and are you talking about a Gen 1 or Gen 2 or both?
> 
> I resist doing mods to my smoker because so far it doesn't seem to need and besides, I'm not that handy with stuff like that.


I would say it would be a good thing to do if you had problems, but your 3 years & my 6 years of MES smokers without any air flow problems show that not all of them need it.

I'm a firm believer of if it's not broke don't fix it.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 26, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I would say it would be a good thing to do if you had problems, but your 3 years & my 6 years of MES smokers without any air flow problems show that not all of them need it.
> 
> I'm a firm believer of if it's not broke don't fix it.
> 
> ...



Agreed KISS (keep it simple son) 
My back patio is wide open from both sides to open green belts so likely plays a role more exposure to wind & drafts possibly.


----------



## daricksta (Mar 26, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I would say it would be a good thing to do if you had problems, but your 3 years & my 6 years of MES smokers without any air flow problems show that not all of them need it.
> 
> I'm a firm believer of if it's not broke don't fix it.
> 
> Bear


And that is why I firmly remain one of your disciples.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 26, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Agreed KISS (keep it simple son)
> My back patio is wide open from both sides to open green belts so likely plays a role more exposure to wind & drafts possibly.


Yup---With all that wind, you may need something like that chimney, unless you can do some wind blocking.

At that point, it may be a lot easier to throw that Chimney on like Todd mentioned, than it would be to putting up some wind blocking.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 27, 2015)

jted said:


> If you search for riverrats damper you will see a simple damper that replaces the chip loader. Here is mine I think it is a corn can.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lowes could not find that smoke stack but the new master forge grills have one that looks very similar but its SS.  The SS stack master forge part# 403-01002-05 but Lowes said to call Master Forge direct # 1-800-963-0211 not sure what it cost. I bough a 3 " 90 for now to see if it helps first.


----------



## jted (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi, I just spoke to a CSR named Ken at 1-800-963-0211 he is with Master forge. He said the important # is  item # 1900499 And they had them in stock.
The adjustable 90 degree aluminum elbow works great I just wanted something that looked a bit more conventionall. I got mine from the home depot  for maybe 5.00.   Jted


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 27, 2015)

I have the newer MES 30 and my vent is on the side. So far, every time I have smoked I had it closed.


----------



## gary s (Mar 27, 2015)

Might try Open !!

Gary


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 27, 2015)

gary s said:


> Might try Open !!
> 
> Gary





You are right!! May have to try this Sunday!!:sausage:


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> You are right!! May have to try this Sunday!!


Right, Like Gary said, "Try it open".

You want to keep that smoke moving, so it doesn't just sit there & get stale.

The only time I close my MES top vent it when I'm pre-heating it, and when it's not in use (to keep bugs out).

It's always open 100%, unless it's real windy----Then maybe about 50% open to keep the wind from sucking the heat out through the vent.

Bear


----------



## gary s (Mar 28, 2015)

I am a stick burner, never had an electric, but my damper is ALWAYS wide open while I'm Smoking. The only time it is closed is when I am done, smoker cleaned up and waiting on the next smoke.  Keeps the bugs and rain out

Gary


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 28, 2015)

The 3" 90 fits like a glove into my MES30 and I can easily remove to put on my cover tonight!!!  My AMNPS has been going for 2 hours with steady blue stream of smoke. I am smoking hamburgers not sure how they are going to taste but its all I had to cook at the moment.


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> The 3" 90 fits like a glove into my MES30 and I can easily remove to put on my cover tonight!!! My AMNPS has been going for 2 hours with steady blue stream of smoke. I am smoking hamburgers not sure how they are going to taste but its all I had to cook at the moment.


You can take the screw out and the damper cover comes off giving more air flow. That is how mine is and it does not fall off


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 28, 2015)

I used B & B pecan pellets I can taste the smoke flavor in the burger but it's very mild. I suppose lighting both sides might due the trick. The mes30 had a decent amount of smoke when I opened the door so I just need to figure out how to get that smoke flavor I was getting with the chip loader. Maybe mesquite is the answer!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> The 3" 90 fits like a glove into my MES30 and I can easily remove to put on my cover tonight!!! My AMNPS has been going for 2 hours with steady blue stream of smoke. I am smoking hamburgers not sure how they are going to taste but its all I had to cook at the moment.


I don't know what temp you're using, or for how long, but you should be careful smoking ground meat without cure.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 28, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> I don't know what temp you're using, or for how long, but you should be careful smoking ground meat without cure.
> 
> 
> Bear



I set my smoker to 250 and used a probe till the internal temp hit 160 is that safe? I am a newbie what is cure?


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> I set my smoker to 250 and used a probe till the internal temp hit 160 is that safe? I am a newbie what is cure?


Cure is used to keep your meat safe at a low temp

Prague Powder No. 1 is a basic cure that is used to cure all meats that require cooking, 
smoking and canning.  This would include poultry, fish, hams, bacon, luncheon meats,
 corned beef, pates, and many other products too numerous to mention. 
 Prague Powder No. 1 is a combination of a small amount of sodium nitrite on a salt carrier. 
 To be more specific, a pound of Prague Powder No. 1 contains 1 ounce of sodium nitrite to each
 1 pound of salt.  the formulas in this book clearly tell you which cure to use when it is needed.  

    
This is also a good time to mention that it only takes 4 ounces of Prague Powder No. 1 to cure 100 pounds
 of sausage, 2 ounces of 50 pounds, and only 1 ounce for 25 pounds.  when curing 10 pounds of meat, it
 takes a little less than 1/2 ounce of Prague Powder No. 1.  Put another way, 4 level teaspoons equal about
 1 ounce of Prague Powder, or 2 level teaspoons will cure 10 lbs. of sausage.

Hope this helps


----------



## tropics (Mar 28, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> I set my smoker to 250 and used a probe till the internal temp hit 160 is that safe? I am a newbie what is cure?


You should be safe at the temp you have that set at,as long as you know what the real temp is in the CC


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> I set my smoker to 250 and used a probe till the internal temp hit 160 is that safe? I am a newbie what is cure?


250 is plenty good for burgers. Even 225° would be fine. I just wanted to make sure you weren't doing a lot of time under 200° without curing it first.

Cure is what we use to cure Bacon, Dried Beef, etc before low & slow smoking.

Once it's cured properly, you can smoke it a long time at low temps, without worrying about it spoiling----Even smoke it without any heat for days.

I use Tender Quick.

Check out my Bacon Smokes.

Here's one:

*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 28, 2015)

Whew you guys had me sweating it for a few minutes there! lol!


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 28, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Whew you guys had me sweating it for a few minutes there! lol!


Sorry---Didn't mean to do that----Just wanted to keep you safe.

Bear


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 29, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> The 3" 90 fits like a glove into my MES30 and I can easily remove to put on my cover tonight!!!  My AMNPS has been going for 2 hours with steady blue stream of smoke. I am smoking hamburgers not sure how they are going to taste but its all I had to cook at the moment.





Is your vent on the side? Have any pics?


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 29, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> Is your vent on the side? Have any pics?



It's on the top see pic












image.jpg



__ fa1321tx
__ Mar 29, 2015


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 29, 2015)

OK,  my vent is on the side. Im going to Lowes to do some recon.


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 29, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> It's on the top see pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bend your elbow at a 90° and face away from the wind.  This will also help with drafting your smoker.


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 30, 2015)

20150329_160420.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ Mar 30, 2015





Done.  Did a test run,  works fine. Im going to put an o ring to seal it off a little better.


----------



## gary s (Mar 30, 2015)

Cool   Looks good

Gary


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 30, 2015)

You should notice a difference in how your MES drafts

Make sure you pull the chip loader out about 2" and rotate to the "Dump" position

HUGE diff in how your MES performs!!

Don't remove the chip loader during hot smoking or the unit can back draft

Todd


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 30, 2015)

gary s said:


> Cool   Looks good
> 
> Gary


Thanks Gary.


TJohnson said:


> You should notice a difference in how your MES drafts
> 
> Make sure you pull the chip loader out about 2" and rotate to the "Dump" position
> 
> ...


Sweet, I burned some chips, had nice smoke flow going. When I cook, hopefully this weekend, I'll give your tips a shot!


----------



## fa1321tx (Mar 30, 2015)

Summary 

1. Get AMNPS 
2. Microwave pellets 60 seconds before use
3. Light AMNPS with torch burn for 10 minutes
4. Add exhaust point


TJohnson said:


> You should notice a difference in how your MES drafts
> Make sure you pull the chip loader out about 2" and rotate to the "Dump" position
> HUGE diff in how your MES performs!!
> Don't remove the chip loader during hot smoking or the unit can back draft
> ...



Todd I was cooking a Filet steak yesterday the cook was only 2 hours so I was thinking wood chips wood work fine. After the first chip load burned off the second chip load wasn't smoking (probably moisture) so I fired up the AMNPS and got the smoke rolling again. My thinking was with only a 2 hour cook time no need to fire up the AMNPS but to be honest the less time you have is another reason to use the AMNPS you get smoke immediately rolling over your meat. I used the pitmasters choice pellets took all the steps discussed here and that filet was one of the best I have eaten! 

:grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> Done. Did a test run, works fine. Im going to put an o ring to seal it off a little better.[/quote]
> Looks Good!!
> 
> Is that easy to put on & off for covering, or do you need a bigger cover?
> ...


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Summary
> 
> 1. Get AMNPS
> 2. Microwave pellets 60 seconds before use
> ...


LOL-----I tried that a few times, years ago------Wasn't worth the effort !!

Amazing Smokers all the way, long or short smokes!!

Bear


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 30, 2015)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Good!!
> 
> Is that easy to put on & off for covering, or do you need a bigger cover?
> 
> Bear


It can be, I made it so it is more permanent. But my cover is the $10 one from home depot and works fine with it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> It can be, I made it so it is more permanent. But my cover is the $10 one from home depot and works fine with it.


OK---That's great !!!

The Stock MES cover fits so snug on my MES 40, I had to remove the big back tilt handle for easy on-off.

Bear


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 30, 2015)

Ya Bear,  the 3" elbow slide right in and come out for the cover. I butterflied the inside so it is snug,  but my cover is big enough that I don't have to remove it


----------



## Bearcarver (Mar 30, 2015)

bigd3077 said:


> Ya Bear, the 3" elbow slide right in and come out for the cover. I butterflied the inside so it is snug, but my cover is big enough that I don't have to remove it


----------



## bigd3077 (Mar 31, 2015)

Alright, just ordered my amps, touch, and pecan pellets! I'm giddy as a school girl!!:yahoo:


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 3, 2015)

20150403_182244.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ Apr 3, 2015


















20150403_182250.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ Apr 3, 2015







Completed my chimney project. Added a end,  mostly cause its awesome,  and high temp painted.


----------



## gary s (Apr 3, 2015)

Looks Good

Gary


----------



## bigd3077 (Apr 5, 2015)

Test run 














20150405_092637.jpg



__ bigd3077
__ Apr 5, 2015


----------



## fa1321tx (Apr 5, 2015)

Cooked a brisket last night my AMNPS worked perfectly smoked for hours on end.


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 5, 2015)

fa1321tx said:


> Cooked a brisket last night my AMNPS worked perfectly smoked for hours on end.


----------



## jimh64 (Apr 9, 2015)

daRicksta said:


> I'll give you my standard issue response because I have the same smoker you do: forget the wood chips and buy the A-MAZE-N Pellet Smoker (AMNPS) and use wood pellets whether you buy them from Todd Johnson (the inventor and owner of the company) or not. Todd does include a bag of his Pitmaster pellet mix with each AMNPS.
> 
> The AMNPS provides steady thin blue smoke over approximately an 11 hour period. Here's the website to check it out. http://www.amazenproducts.com/SearchResults.asp?Cat=12



This might be a crazy question, but does the ampns go inside my mes30? How does it generate the smoke? That has been my problem. Once my mess gets to temp, the smoke quits, I guess because the burner isn't on to generate enough heat to ignite the chips. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimh64 said:


> This might be a crazy question, but does the ampns go inside my mes30? How does it generate the smoke? That has been my problem. Once my mess gets to temp, the smoke quits, I guess because the burner isn't on to generate enough heat to ignite the chips.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Yes---If you have a Gen #1 MES 30, the AMNPS just fits on the rods in the bottom, to the left of your chip burner assembly.

You just fill the AMNPS with pellets, and get it properly lit on one end. Then you put it in. The AMNPS is like a Maze---The Pellets burn & smoke slowly through the maze, putting out a perfect amount of smoke for up to 11 hours without touching it.

Bear


----------



## bmaddox (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimh64 said:


> This might be a crazy question, but does the ampns go inside my mes30? How does it generate the smoke? That has been my problem. Once my mess gets to temp, the smoke quits, I guess because the burner isn't on to generate enough heat to ignite the chips.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


The AMNPS works by pre-lighting it with a torch then placing it in the smoker. Your MES should not completely go out when the element cycles off as the chip tray is still hot (unless you are trying to cold smoke).


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 9, 2015)

bmaddox said:


> The AMNPS works by pre-lighting it with a torch then placing it in the smoker. Your MES should not completely go out when the element cycles off as the chip tray is still hot (unless you are trying to cold smoke).


Actually all the MES I've used, have stopped smoking when the element shuts off, unless I had too many chips in. Then they would smoke too heavy.

Hence my 100% use of my Amazing Army.

Bear


----------



## fa1321tx (Apr 9, 2015)

Jimh64 said:


> This might be a crazy question, but does the ampns go inside my mes30? How does it generate the smoke? That has been my problem. Once my mess gets to temp, the smoke quits, I guess because the burner isn't on to generate enough heat to ignite the chips.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


If you read through this hole tread you will find the answers you seek.


----------



## daricksta (Apr 10, 2015)

Jimh64 said:


> This might be a crazy question, but does the ampns go inside my mes30? How does it generate the smoke? That has been my problem. Once my mess gets to temp, the smoke quits, I guess because the burner isn't on to generate enough heat to ignite the chips.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Bearcarver gave a great answer. Also, you can watch videos on You Tube which show how to properly light the AMNPS. The key to keeping it lit is to ensure there is plentiful airflow inside your MES. A surefire sign that airflow is impeded is if the AMNPS goes out in your smoker when there's food in it but continues to burn after the food has been removed. Another one is if the AMNPS continues to burn for hours when on the ground outside the smoker. Both of those prove the problem is with the smoker and not the AMNPS.

The AMNPS operates independently of the heating element and that's why it's great for both hot and cold smoking.

Proper placement of the AMNPS depends on which generation MES 30 you have. I have the Gen 1 and I place it on the two rails to the left of the wood chip holder. With Gen 2 and 2.5 models it needs to be placed somewhere else but I don't have that info right now. Bearcarver would know!


----------



## jimh64 (Apr 13, 2015)

Ok, I checked my master craft 30 and I don't have a large vent hole like what has been shown in this thread. Also, Beside my current wood chip holder, I have my pan for water.

I attached some pictures. Does anyone have some suggestions?













image.jpg



__ jimh64
__ Apr 13, 2015


















image.jpg



__ jimh64
__ Apr 13, 2015


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 13, 2015)

You have an "Analog Electric Smoker"

Not the Masterbuilt Electric Smoker or "MES"

Drill out the drain hole to 3/4" and add 1 or 2 additional 3/4" holes near the drain hole for more intake air

Some guys will add 1-2 holes for the exhaust too


----------



## jimh64 (Apr 15, 2015)

Thanks for the info! I will drill some holes and buy that amps unit. I am sure that will really increase my smoke!


----------



## tjohnson (Apr 15, 2015)

Jimh64 said:


> Thanks for the info! I will drill some holes and buy that amps unit. I am sure that will really increase my smoke!


Don't go crazy with the holes

Just 1 at a time until you get the air flow you need


----------



## stratmeister (Jun 13, 2015)

I have that same MES30 from Bass Pro, gen 2. To add the 3" elbow stack to the side vent do I take out the old vent? I don't have my smoker handy to check now, so how does the old side vent come out?


----------



## twoalpha (Jun 14, 2015)

The side vent on my MES 30 had 3 small screws on the inside. Once removed the factory vent will come out inside the MES. The 3" elbow I bought fits nice with no sealant needed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## trish6103 (Jun 14, 2015)

Seek and ye shall find. 
I was having problems getting a good smoke with my MES, and got all the answers I needed right here. I should have known someone else had probably aid the same problem and asked about it here. 
You guys are awesome!


----------



## stratmeister (Jun 19, 2015)

So I did the 3" elbow vent mod on my MES30 gen 2. I removed the exhaust vent as mentioned, 3 screws, and stuck the elbow in place. The A-maze-N maze works great, lots of airflow. BTW the exhaust vent fits the three holes in place of the chip loader making a nice inflow damper.

But I seem to be losing a lot of heat through the open vent. Is anyone experiencing this also?


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 19, 2015)

Stratmeister said:


> So I did the 3" elbow vent mod on my MES30 gen 2. I removed the exhaust vent as mentioned, 3 screws, and stuck the elbow in place. The A-maze-N maze works great, lots of airflow. BTW the exhaust vent fits the three holes in place of the chip loader making a nice inflow damper.
> 
> But I seem to be losing a lot of heat through the open vent. Is anyone experiencing this also?


I never tried the exhaust vent damper in the dumper hole, but I would think it could allow too much air flow, especially with the top exhaust vent fully open. Add a little wind & all the heat will be leaving.

Bear


----------



## stratmeister (Jun 19, 2015)

I originally tried it with the chip loader out 1-2" as Todd recommends and had the heat loss issue. The damper actually closes down pretty small, maybe 1/4" or so. I just did one change at a time to see effects. At least both changes are easily reversible...

Can anybody else who replaced the vent with tubing relate their experience or resolution?


----------



## fa1321tx (Jun 20, 2015)

I never removed the original vent I just added the elbow tube and pointed it away from the wind. I did pull my chip loader & tray out to have about a 1" opening. My smoke was very consistent after those few things. Not crazy just a steady blue stream of smoke. Good luck!


----------



## stratmeister (Jun 20, 2015)

Just to be clear, smoke is TBS and beautiful. Heat control/loss is my issue.

How did you attach the stack over the existing vent? Mine will not press into the smaller diameter with the vent in place. Cut and bend the elbow then screw on? Thanks.


----------



## bigd3077 (Jul 3, 2015)

Stratmeister said:


> Just to be clear, smoke is TBS and beautiful. Heat control/loss is my issue.
> 
> How did you attach the stack over the existing vent? Mine will not press into the smaller diameter with the vent in place. Cut and bend the elbow then screw on? Thanks.







If I'm not mistaken, his vent is on on the top. Mine is on the side. I have had had the heat loss issue after my stack was installed. I mat try the the damper in place of the chip loader, and I'm also going to fill the water tray with sand to see if it retains heat better. I will post results.


----------



## jted (Jul 4, 2015)

This post is for information on the chip loader. If you are using pellets you no longer need the chip loader. Most or a lot of people need or want to increase the flow to help keep their pellets lit. You can adjust the chip loader out to increase air flow or make a river rat damper that replaces the chip   loader.  I feel that this mod is one of the easiest and best that I have added to my MES 30 gen 1. If you have a chip loader it will give you the adjustments you need and want with out a chip loader hanging out. 
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/170605/calling-this-the-riverrat-damper-mod

here is a shot of mine.













DSCN2815.JPG



__ jted
__ Mar 4, 2015


















DSCN2812.JPG



__ jted
__ Mar 4, 2015


----------

